# So, your thinking about buying your first handgun.



## Missourian

While I was visiting my folks in Florida, they asked me to go with them to the gun shop to help them pick out a home defense sidearm.  

These videos answer some of the questions they had for me about handguns (pistols).


*Handgun Safety Tips*

If you only watch one of these videos, this is the one it should be.

This guys handle on Youtube is Nutnfancy.  He has a plethora of fantastic videos.  

[youtube]0v-mxvnFLfc[/youtube]




*Women and Guns*

[youtube]ncGi-sRZqKM[/youtube]



*Revolver vs. Semi-automatic*

Also has a bunch of great videos on handguns.

[youtube]HgEQ4bX30uo&feature=related[/youtube]



*What Caliber is best for Me?*

More informitive videos here too.

[youtube]vnQ07BfteJ8[/youtube]



*Single action vs. Double action*

In this video the phrase "span the hammer" IMO means the same as cocking the hammer.

[youtube]aB3husfXmqI&feature=related[/youtube]



*Choosing a First Handgun*

[youtube]4anaSPH5x7U[/youtube]

​


----------



## glockmail

My advice in a nutshell:

1. Big enough caliber to stop a large assailant. 9mm or larger.
2. No separate safety. Pulling the trigger against a pin that you forgot to unlatch because you're nervous about a guy about to beat you into oblivion will get you killed that much faster.
3. Buy good quality ammunition made specifically for defense.


----------



## Chris

I recommend this one for the ladies....


----------



## WillowTree

Taurus 44/410.


----------



## Modbert

What not to do when firing a gun:

[youtube]wAgtUTlnxLw[/youtube]


----------



## Svante

glockmail said:


> My advice in a nutshell:
> 
> 1. Big enough caliber to stop a large assailant. 9mm or larger.
> 2. No separate safety. Pulling the trigger against a pin that you forgot to unlatch because you're nervous about a guy about to beat you into oblivion will get you killed that much faster.
> 3. Buy good quality ammunition made specifically for defense.



m y dad h e have Lahti Husqvrarnna.. this are 9mm like glock but i dont think this have separate safety.


----------



## Care4all

What kind of gun would be best to stop a coyote from killing my cat, or a black bear?

I am so clueless on this crud.....  but it just seems wrong living on the edge of wilderness without one....almost suicidal to NOT have a gun or riffle.....


----------



## Perham

AK47 would stop anything. you can buy it for 5 dollars..... near Iraq's border.


----------



## Svante

Care4all said:


> What kind of gun would be best to stop a coyote from killing my cat, or a black bear?
> 
> I am so clueless on this crud.....  but it just seems wrong living on the edge of wilderness without one....almost suicidal to NOT have a gun or riffle.....



m y dad he uss  22 LR Lapua. thiis are made i n Finland.


----------



## dilloduck

Care4all said:


> What kind of gun would be best to stop a coyote from killing my cat, or a black bear?
> 
> I am so clueless on this crud.....  but it just seems wrong living on the edge of wilderness without one....almost suicidal to NOT have a gun or riffle.....



Get a shot gun---if it's already got your cat its a gonner anyway unless you're a damn good shot--- and fast.


----------



## Modbert

dilloduck said:


> Get a shot gun---if it's already got your cat its a gonner anyway unless you're a damn good shot--- and fast.



And you really cannot miss up close. Unless your aim is so terrible you're hitting the ground or firing in the air.

Also the best gun for defending one's home, not a pistol.


----------



## Missourian

Care4all said:


> What kind of gun would be best to stop a coyote from killing my cat, or a black bear?
> 
> I am so clueless on this crud.....  but it just seems wrong living on the edge of wilderness without one....almost suicidal to NOT have a gun or riffle.....





For a coyote up close any .22 LR (Long Rifle) in semi auto will do the trick.  That will run you around $250 give or take.  Ammo is cheap too...550 rounds for $15 at Walmart for hollowpoints.

Now a bear is another story.  You will need something bigger to stop that.  I would suggest a 30-06 or 7mm mag bolt action rifle.  Both the Savage 111 and the Remington 700 (and newer 770) come in either 30-06 or 7mm for around $350 new.  The 30-06 in the most popular hunting round in the world and has been for the last 100 years so you'll never have trouble finding ammunition.


Here is a Ruger 10/22 semi-automatic .22LR:






From Ruger's website.​



Here is a plain jane Remington 770:






From Remington's website.​


----------



## Missourian

Modbert said:


> Also the best gun for defending one's home, not a pistol.




I don't agree.  You can't leave a loaded shotgun next to your bed if you have children and a firearm is useless if you cannot be ready to use it at a moments notice.

You can keep a loaded handgun in a numerical keypad locked "pop open" box next to your bed and have your loaded firearm in your hand ready to defend yourself in under 5 seconds.







[ame=http://www.amazon.com/HS10036683-Electronic-10-Inch-3-5-Inch-7-5-Inch/dp/B000MNN8DG]Amazon.com: HOMAK HS10036683 Electronic Access Pistol Box, 10-Inch by 3.5-Inch by 7.5-Inch: Home Improvement[/ame]

Available at Amazon for $32.99​


----------



## Modbert

Missourian said:


> I don't agree.  You can't leave a loaded shotgun next to your bed if you have children and a firearm is useless if you cannot be ready to use it at a moments notice.
> 
> You can keep a loaded handgun in a numerical keypad locked "pop open" box next to your bed and have your loaded firearm in your hand ready to defend yourself in under 5 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: HOMAK HS10036683 Electronic Access Pistol Box, 10-Inch by 3.5-Inch by 7.5-Inch: Home Improvement
> 
> Available at Amazon for $32.99​



That's true, I was more talking about actually shooting then getting it ready.


----------



## Missourian

Modbert said:


> What not to do when firing a gun:
> 
> [youtube]wAgtUTlnxLw[/youtube]




Moral of the story...stick with a 9mm.

A .50 caliber is a big round.

I only have 2 hand guns, a 9mm and a .45 caliber.

Both are based on the M1911 design I used in the Army.




IMO, loaded with hollowpoints, that's all I need.


----------



## Missourian

Modbert said:


> That's true, I was more talking about actually shooting then getting it ready.




I agree with you on that.  I once heard someone say that the sound of the slide action of a pump shotgun was the most intimidating noise on Earth.


----------



## Svante

Missourian said:


> I don't agree.  You can't leave a loaded shotgun next to your bed if you have children and a firearm is useless if you cannot be ready to use it at a moments notice.
> 
> You can keep a loaded handgun in a numerical keypad locked "pop open" box next to your bed and have your loaded firearm in your hand ready to defend yourself in under 5 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: HOMAK HS10036683 Electronic Access Pistol Box, 10-Inch by 3.5-Inch by 7.5-Inch: Home Improvement
> 
> Available at Amazon for $32.99​



the box i s not good thing t o have.thiis take long time to open.perhaps keep the gun separate from the jacken i s better.


----------



## Missourian

Svante said:


> the box i s not good thing t o have.thiis take long time to open.perhaps keep the gun separate from the jacken i s better.




I believe in keeping my firearms under lock and key(pad) when they are out of my personal control.  Yes, it takes a more time to get at them but with practice you can limit the delay to a handful of seconds.  Plus you save the time of finding and inserting the magazine and chambering a round.

All in all it's a wash timewise. 

IMO a gun safe and a pop open lock box is a good investment.


----------



## Old Rocks

Missourian said:


> I believe in keeping my firearms under lock and key(pad) when they are out of my personal control.  Yes, it takes a more time to get at them but with practice you can limit the delay to a handful of seconds.  Plus you save the time of finding and inserting the magazine and chambering a round.
> 
> All in all it's a wash timewise.
> 
> IMO a gun safe and a pop open lock box is a good investment.



A gun in the hand of a child or immature adult is an extreme danger to all, especially the child or immature adult. Missouri is correct, a gun should always be locked up, or in inoperable condition, if it is not. 

Personally, I have an affection for old guns, and the gun I have in camp, if I am camping near a large town, is a replica 1858 44 Remington. Enough power to discourage most, and a flash and bang that at night is extremely intimidating.


----------



## Missourian

Old Rocks said:


> A gun in the hand of a child or immature adult is an extreme danger to all, especially the child or immature adult. Missouri is correct, a gun should always be locked up, or in inoperable condition, if it is not.
> 
> Personally, I have an affection for old guns, and the gun I have in camp, if I am camping near a large town, is a replica 1858 44 Remington. Enough power to discourage most, and a flash and bang that at night is extremely intimidating.



I enjoy shooting percussion pistols, tho I have never had the pleasure of firing the 1858 44 remington. 

My good friend has a Colt 1851 Navy Revolver that is a lot of fun to shoot and surprisingly accurate.


----------



## editec

Care4all said:


> What kind of gun would be best to stop a coyote from killing my cat, or a black bear?
> 
> I am so clueless on this crud..... but it just seems wrong living on the edge of wilderness without one....almost suicidal to NOT have a gun or riffle.....


 
The probability that you'll be there ready and armed to save your cat should a coyote be stalking it is pretty damned low.

Have you ever SEEN this coyote, Care?

No?

Wiley aren't they?

You want to protect your cat from a coyote, buy a big dog.  

They're ALWAYS on duty, and unlike you, they'll_ know_ when that coyote is in the neighborhood.


----------



## Chris

editec said:


> The probability that you'll be there ready and armed to save your cat should a coyote be stalking it is pretty damned low.
> 
> Have you ever SEEN this coyote, Care?
> 
> No?
> 
> Wiley aren't they?
> 
> You want to protect your cat from a coyote, buy a big dog.
> 
> They're ALWAYS on duty, and unlike you, they'll_ know_ when that coyote is in the neighborhood.



I was on the phone with my friend who lives in Beverly Hills, and all of a sudden she starts screaming that there is a coyote outside her window. Her dog took off after the coyote and chased it away. So it is possible to see a coyote in the city.

Likewise a friend of mine and I went for a walk here one night and a red fox followed us for about half a mile. Maybe he thought he could take one of us out!


----------



## glockmail

editec said:


> The probability that you'll be there ready and armed to save your cat should a coyote be stalking it is pretty damned low.
> 
> Have you ever SEEN this coyote, Care?
> 
> No?
> 
> Wiley aren't they?
> 
> You want to protect your cat from a coyote, buy a big dog.
> 
> They're ALWAYS on duty, and unlike you, they'll_ know_ when that coyote is in the neighborhood.


Good advice, except buy the dog as a puppy so it will grow up with the cat. Otherwise they'll never get along. 

I have a 21# rat terrier that has treed a bear, twice.


----------



## glockmail

Missourian said:


> I don't agree.  You can't leave a loaded shotgun next to your bed if you have children and a firearm is useless if you cannot be ready to use it at a moments notice....



True, but you can have a shotgun leaning in the corner of the closet and get it real quick. Because of the spread it's far easier to aim.


----------



## editec

Chris said:


> I was on the phone with my friend who lives in Beverly Hills, and all of a sudden she starts screaming that there is a coyote outside her window. Her dog took off after the coyote and chased it away. So it is possible to see a coyote in the city.
> 
> Likewise a friend of mine and I went for a walk here one night and a red fox followed us for about half a mile. Maybe he thought he could take one of us out!


 
Animals are losing their fear of mankind, or so I'm informed.

Coyotes, fox, even moose seem to have learned that people don't shoot them when they're in the towns and cities.

But they don't like DOGS.

It's no accident that men and dogs have had a long standing contract to take care of each other.

As Glock just pointed out even a rat terrier annoys wild animals.

If you live on the edge of the wildness, and I think some of you do, as I do, then having a dog is a damned good idea.

Having a couple dogs, even better.


----------



## glockmail

editec said:


> Animals are losing their fear of mankind, or so I'm informed.
> 
> Coyotes, fox, even moose seem to have learned that people don't shoot them when they're in the towns and cities.
> 
> But they don't like DOGS.
> 
> It's no accident that men and dogs have had a long standing contract to take care of each other.
> 
> As Glock just pointed out even a rat terrier annoys wild animals.
> 
> If you live on the edge of the wildness, and I think some of you do, as I do, then having a dog is a damned good idea.
> 
> Having a couple dogs, even better.


  Still need a pistol or shotgun through, in case the bear or, more likely, a two legged intruder kills the dog then goes after you.


----------

